# casting baseballs



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

i went out today with a baseball for the first time and have been practicing an otg cast for about a week i was casting 85 yards with a slight wind in my face, i was using a om12sc 6-12 with an abu sports mag 6500 with 15 lb ande and 16 lb ande tournament does this sound ok for a starting point? what distance should i expect from this combo?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

First off, welcome to the board, and welcome to the dark side (distance casting). I personally have not measured a baseball cast to be able to gauge your distance. I just wanted to give you a "welcome". I am sure other more knowledgeable will chime in with information for you.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

As Robert said, welcome aboard.

A baseball is a tough thing to throw into even a slight breeze-- the wind wants to stall it out-- resulting in knuckle balls, and short distances.

Because the ball is slowed down so rapidly by air resistance, the reel has to be slowed down accordingly, or blow ups will happen-- especially into a wind.

The 85 yards is reasonable under those conditions, with your set up.

I am sure you can improve those numbers, it may pay to find a local caster that can help you out, just to make sure you are practicing the right technique. Another option is to attend a distance tournament-- there is usually at least one a year held in New Jersey-- where you can pick up lots of pointers.

To give you a reference point-- I'm by no means a top caster-- but practice a ton with a ball-- can usually hit 125 yds in moderately poor conditions, 140yds or better in good conditions. Best ever throw under excellent conditions-- good wind at the beach at my back-- was measured at just over 512', or about 170 yds. Keep in mind-- a ball will go far when the wind helps carry it, but not nearly so far when wind is in your face. It is helped or hurt much more dramatically by the wind than a sinker is. Adjust your reel accordingly.

Mark


----------



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

mark

thanks for the reply ive been doin the otg cast like i said for only a short time with my blue yonder and lami 1502 i built im puttin 5 and 6 ounce bank sinkers pretty well out there over the water, im casting down to just where i can see spool thru the line but also realize wind drift pulls alot of line out. i went to the ball to practice on land while looking for a good field bigger nough to cast sinkers to get a true measurement


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a lacrosse ball weigh about 5-6 oz


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> I use a lacrosse ball weigh about 5-6 oz


Yep, they work well.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*real stupid question...*

how do you set up the baseball for this cast?? drill through and run the line through?? or screw in an eye of some sort??

i'd like to try this as practice for added distance for getting past them dang breakers at the beach.

pls advise.

thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Juan, take a baseball and drill a hole straight through it. Thread some 80-100# mono through the hole and tie a treble hook to the end. Pull the mono tight and knock the treble into the ball using a hammer. Tie a swivel into the other end of the mono and you're good to go.

Evan


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

makes sense!! thanks... would not have figured to use the treble hook to anchor the ling to the ball.

thanks.

hopefully i won't sing-pow on the first toss!! 

i take it that i can do the same with tennis balls right?!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Tennis balls are a little different. I haven't used them in a while. I used to tie on a 4oz weight, cut a slit in the top of the ball and put the weight inside. IMHO, the baseball is a much better option. Even better than a baseball for video review is a neon lacrosse ball, prepared the same way as the baseball.

Evan


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

A baseball weighs about 5 oz. Drill a 1/4" hole through a baseball. Add a large swivel - I use SPRO 2/0 - to a 3" cotter key. Bend the ends of the cotter key back onto themselves. Drill a 3/4" to 1" hole partially through the baseball. I use a forstner bit on a drill press. Use some heavy line to pull the swivel and eye of the cotter key through the holes in the ball. Melt some lead & pour it into the bottom of the ball. Be very careful! The molten lead forms around the bottom legs of the cotter key and holds it firm. Let it cool - takes quite awhile. Seal it up with 5 min epoxy if ya want. You can make baseballs from 6 to 12 oz depending on the size & depth of the hole and how much lead ya pour in. These are way good for practice with yer heavers.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

whoa! sounds pretty intricate... but i'm willing to give it a try... unfortunately i don't have a means to melt the lead but i'll try it without first. 

thanks!!


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I go to the little league field and find some balls that the kids don't put away. Drill a small hole all the way thru the ball. Then drill a bigger hole an inch into the other side. slip the heavy mono threw the ball, tie on a bead, insert the bead in the larger hole, fill with epoxy top area and bottom area. Then tie on the swivel . I'll have a crack off or knot failure but never a bead failure.


----------



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

i drilled a 5/16 hole through the ball and put a 1/4 inch eye bolt with a nut and washer i attatch my swivel to the eye bolt. i also did lacross balls the same way both weighed 7oz when finished.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

The use of the baseball is more to allow for the practice of the technique other than distance. Once the tech is learned, and the weights changed to regular sinkers etc, distance will come. The baseball also allows for casting on smaller fields and does offer some safety for those around you .....salt


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SALTSHAKER said:


> The use of the baseball is more to allow for the practice of the technique other than distance. Once the tech is learned, and the weights changed to regular sinkers etc, distance will come. The baseball also allows for casting on smaller fields and does offer some safety for those around you .....salt


Exactly. I use baseballs in the park near my house, because it isn't long enough for casting weights. I also use a baseball occasionally when filming so I can keep track of where the weight will be going during the cast.

Evan


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

*tennis ball*

use a tennis ball, bring it to a hardware store find an eye bolt and washer ,weigh it on the scale till you get the right weight u want. poke a hole in both ends of ball insert eye bolt screw nut and washer on.


----------

